# Seeking help for a documentary.



## midget-boyd91 (29 Feb 2008)

Hello everyone, I am looking for a bit of help for a film that I am going to be making, and I thought there was no better place to ask for assistance than right here. I am currently taking a course on Film and Video production, and one of the requirements is to create and film a documentary. While many of the students choose to create a farce or 'mockumentary,' I have chosen to do something with a little more meaning.

   I will be trying to base my documentary on something current, with a lot of mixed feelings, and something that I feel most people aren't informed about. I want to do my documentary about the Canadian mission in Afghanistan. Now, if I were to film my documentary with a few slides, a couple fancy shots and myself talking about my opinion, the film would probably turn out seeming like just another teenager with a camera and an overly vocal opinion. This is where the forums come into place:
     This is a military forum, after all, and in the documentary I would like to have members of the Canadian Forces speaking about the mission. I am not looking to have the members give political statements, or stating their political preference. I just feel that the film would have much more meaning, and a great deal more credibility if it included interviews with members of the military.

     Idealy, I would like to have at least one veteran of the mission included to give first hand accounts, but it is not an absolute necessity. I would be able to do the interviews in person with any members within a reasonable distance (I am on the edge of the Annapolis Valley in Nova Scotia), and online interviews can be done either through a netmeeting, or emails sent then read aloud. If anyone here is interested in helping out, either through taking part in an interview, advice, or in other ways, it would be greatly appreciated. I would also appreciate you telling other people, which you think may be interested in taking part about this. Those willing, will be asked to sign a release form for the school.
     I can be reached through email at graeme_boyd91@hotmail.com or through a PM here on the forum. 

Thank-you kindly, Graeme ‘Midget’ Boyd


----------



## Strike (29 Feb 2008)

Graeme,

Great idea.  Have you thought of interviewing Joe Blow on the street and then have those who are more informed (vets, current members, etc) reply to those interviews on camera?


----------



## midget-boyd91 (29 Feb 2008)

Strike said:
			
		

> Graeme,
> 
> Great idea.  Have you thought of interviewing Joe Blow on the street and then have those who are more informed (vets, current members, etc) reply to those interviews on camera?



No, that thought actually hadn't crossed my mind, but now that you mention it, it could very well be something that I would like to add in there. Thanks.
Any ideas and/or advice would be greatly appreciated.

Midget


----------



## midget-boyd91 (29 Feb 2008)

Just for a little added incentive:
 Anyone who partakes will be entitled to an extra-large coffee/FV/Hot Chocolate from Tim Horton's at my expense.  

Midget


----------



## midget-boyd91 (2 Mar 2008)

If there is anyone here with the know-how about how to obtain permission from the CF Combat Camera for the use of some of their footage, would you be so kinda as to enlighten me about the process, or include links and/or contact information.

Although this is currently a course requirement, depending on the quality of the finished product, I will also be able to enter it into local film festivals and create copies of the film on DVDs.

Thanks,
Midget


----------



## Gunner98 (3 Mar 2008)

Cbt Camera Internet site: http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/notices_e.asp

Excerpt: Non-commercial Reproduction
Information on this site has been posted with the intent that it be readily available for personal and public non-commercial use and may be reproduced, in part or in whole and by any means, without charge or further permission by the Department of National Defence. 

We ask only that: 

Users exercise due diligence in ensuring the accuracy of the materials reproduced; 
The Department of National Defence be identified as the source department; and 
The reproduction is not represented as an official version of the materials reproduced, nor as having been made, in affiliation with or with the endorsement of the Department of National Defence.

Some videos available at:  http://www.combatcamera.forces.gc.ca/common/combatcamera/news/

For Copyright issues contact:

Public Works and Government Services Canada
Publishing and Depository Services
350 Albert Street, 4th Floor
Ottawa, Ontario
Canada
K1A 0S5
or
Copyright.Droitdauteur@pwgsc.gc.ca


----------



## midget-boyd91 (3 Mar 2008)

Thanks for the links and info, Frostnipped Elf.
I have a couple videos loaded onto my computer, but the only problem now is that the machine is too old and slow to handle the high resolution images at the right speed. So I will have a lagging picture of somebody speaking, but the sounds are that of a motor thirty seconds ahead of where the picture is. 

Damn technology.  :

So now I will need to transfer the videos over to the other computers so I will hopefully be able to put the base of the film together and add in the voice overs and interviews as I go.

Midget


----------



## midget-boyd91 (16 Mar 2008)

I'm going to give this a quick bump in case anyone who hasn't seen this may be interested. There is still plenty of room for anyone who is willing to partake in an interview, either on camera, or through emails.

Midget


----------



## danchapps (16 Mar 2008)

PM inbound.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (16 Mar 2008)

And received. 

Midget


----------



## midget-boyd91 (17 Apr 2008)

If there are any technologically inclined people out there with a little bit of extra time on their hands... I'm trying to find out how I can get the OpSeason video ( http://www.combatcamera.forces.gc.ca/common/combatcamera/news/op_season/index.html ) to run as an Mpeg2 format. It will not run in the Studio Editor as it's current format, and I have tried the Cucusoft Video Converter to no avail.
If anyone in the know would be able to help out with this little problem.. I'd really appreciate it.
Thanks,

Midget


----------



## Sigger (17 Apr 2008)

A fairly good free utility I use is the Pazera converter. It seems to do the job. However, there are many costly programs out there that do a better job with the encription.
http://www.download.com/Pazera-Free-MOV-to-AVI-Converter/3000-2194_4-10798308.html?tag=lst-1

hope this helps.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (17 Apr 2008)

Thanks, Sigger.
I'll give that a shot in a day or two when I've got the time.


Thanks,
Midget


----------

